

Five Technologies Tim O'Reilly Says Point Past Web 2.0 - kivivi
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/five_applications_tim_oreilly_says_point_past_web20.php

======
wallflower
> 2\. Gracenote's CDDB

Gracenote. Probably the first community-sourced data store (take that,
Wikipedia)

Also, Tim O'Reilly fails to mention (or maybe deems it not important) that
Gracenote ripped off the work of thousands of dedicated users who manually
typed in song information by selling it to Sony et al.

~~~
CalmQuiet
Perhaps "ripping off the work of thousands of dedicated users" needs to be
included in definition of Web 3.0 ?

~~~
unalone
Nah, that's still a part of 2.0.

